# Upcoming College Graduate Seek Overseas Work



## Diesel86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

As the title of my thread stated I will be graduating from a top tier business school in the United States with a B.S. in Business Management and a Certification in International Business. My career goal is to work in private equity within emerging markets, i.e. Africa. With SA having the top financial companies for this particular work industry is the reason for my potential move.

In doing research on potential employers I keep running into closed doors with not being a SA citizen with the major investment institutions. When trying to contact independent firms I run into the problem with them not having an analyst/intern program. I have talked to a few professionals in PE and they say my best bet would be move over to SA and start knocking on doors. What do you guys think?

Options I have thought of. (1) I have my TEFL Certification (teaching English as a foreign language) from a prior trip to S. America that I could try to use for a reason to get a work visa temporary. (2) An area that does interest me is microfinance, so i could try to get a volunteer position with an NGO for temporary visa. (3) Go on my 90 day passport visa and just try and network as much as I can (I have some friends with family that I could stay with while I do this)


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Diesel86 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As the title of my thread stated I will be graduating from a top tier business school in the United States with a B.S. in Business Management and a Certification in International Business. My career goal is to work in private equity within emerging markets, i.e. Africa. With SA having the top financial companies for this particular work industry is the reason for my potential move.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Your problem will always be the amount of paper work that a company has to do to get you a permit. Even if you quilfied for a skill based workpermit it will normaly state you need five years experience.

Your best option may be to find a US firm with an overseas office and then try an internal transfer overseas.


----------

